# Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?



## quintus99 (6. Juni 2010)

*Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Hey

Bald ist es so weit und ich kaufe mir nen neuen CPU- Kühler.. ich habe mich eigentlich shcon für den Alpenföhn Gro´clocker entschieden, doch der ist ja mit seinen 780gramm nicht gerade leicht.. ich habe ein Gigabyte 770ta-ud3 und einen amd phenom x4 965.. jetzt die eigentliche Frage.. kann das Mainboard, bzw. die AM3 Halterung dieses Gewicht verkraften?.. kann es bei so einem Gewicht leicht dazu kommen, dass der Sockel abreißt?

lg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Bei solchen Kühlern ist immer ne spezielle Halterung dabei, deswegen musst du auch das Mainboard ausbauen und die original Halterung abschrauben und die vom Glockner drauf machen. Dann brauchst du auch kein Angst zu haben das da was reißt oder bricht, es gibt übrigens noch erheblich schwere Kühler mit über 1Kg Gewicht.


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

780g ist nicht wirklich viel, da gibt es ganz andere Brocken die weit mehr auf die Waage bringen. Solange du nicht den PC herum transportierst, dieser nur auf einen Platz steht, ist es nicht schlimm. Nur wenn du mal auf eine Lan fährst, solltest du den Kühler abmontieren. 
Und die Halterung kann nicht einfach abreißen, die würde nämlich das gesamte Board zerreißen da diese ja an eine massive Rückplatte befestigt ist.


----------



## Freddyboy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Ich sag nur CM V10 ^^
Gewicht: 1.200 g


----------



## iceman650 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Also ich persönlich habe ein Gigabyte ga785g-ud3h und einen Großclock'ner. Ich persönlich hatte noch nie Probleme. Auch fahre ich etwa alle 2 Wochen auf Lan und der Kühler ist noch nie abgefallen etc.

Mfg iceman


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

@Freddyboy
Das ist ja noch ein Leichtgewicht. Der Noctua D14 kommt auch auf knapp über 1,2kg. Da sag ich eher Thermalright Ultra 120 True Copper mit 1,9kg


----------



## Freddyboy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Freddyboy
> Das ist ja noch ein Leichtgewicht. Der Noctua D14 kommt auch auf knapp über 1,2kg. Da sag ich eher Thermalright Ultra 120 True Copper mit 1,9kg



OOOOK  Schwer, Schwerer am Thermalright Ultra 120 True Copper'sten lol

Finde ich persöhnlich übertrieben.


----------



## iceman650 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

@Freddyboy: Spamst du eigentlich nur oder schreibst du auch was zum Thema?



Irgendwo hier im Forum gab es mal eine Rechnung, wie viel der Kühler wiegen darf, basierend auf irgendwelchen Herstellerangaben. Ich finde es im Moment nicht, aber es war irgendetwas absurd schweres. Ich kann ja noch einmal schauen. Aber der Großclock'ner wird dir keine Probleme machen.

Mfg, iceman


----------



## Domowoi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Kommt drauf an ob der COmputer bewegt wird oder nur rumsteht. Wenn du häufiger auf LAN gehst würde ich nicht über 1,2kg gehen und auch das nur mit einer Backplate-Halterung.


----------



## meratheus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Wie schon angemerkt gibt es für viele Kühler mit hohem Gewicht spezielle Halterungen, die dem ganzen Stabilität verleihen und den Socket-Bereich vom Motherboard weniger belasten. Jedoch gilt wie immer folgender Grundsatz. Wird das Gehäuse nicht bewegt gibt es keine Bedenken. Bei dem Transport sollte jedoch das Gehäuse auf die Motherboardseite gelegt werden. Hatte auch schon einmal (etwas länger her) gelesen, daß einige Motherboardhersteller CPU-Kühlergewicht von mehr als 500g nicht empfehlen. Persönlich ist bei mir ab ca.900g Schluß.
1200g sind für mich zuviel des Guten.


----------



## meratheus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

und den Lüfter darf man ebenso nicht vergessen. Sind ca. 120g zusätzliches Gewicht bei 120x120x25


----------



## quintus99 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*



meratheus schrieb:


> und den Lüfter darf man ebenso nicht vergessen. Sind ca. 120g zusätzliches Gewicht bei 120x120x25






also inklusive Lüfter wiegt das Teil laut Caseking 780gramm.. gut wenn  ihr sagt, dass das geht, dann mache ich mir keine gedanken, vor allem  weil ich sowieso eher selten auf Lans gehe und mein PC sehr selten bewegt  wird 


 danke an alle  
lg


----------



## Domowoi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Ich hatte den Skythe Grand Kama Cross. Der wiegt mit Lüfter auch so etwas über 750g glaub ich. Mit dem war ich häufig auf LAN und nichts ist passiert.


----------



## 4Kerner (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Man braucht sich da wirklich keine Sorgen machen! Würde es vermehrt zu Problemen kommen, würden die Kühler erst gar nicht zumm Verkauf angeboten werden, oder wahrscheinlich mit Warnhinweisen. Da dem nicht so ist und die meisten Alu-Klötze via Backplate verschraubt werden, stellen 2kg und mehr wirklich kein Problem dar.
Das einzige ist, wo ich mir Sorgen machen würde, wenn der PC beim Transportieren herunterfällt.
Denn da wirken viel höhere Kräfte und ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das dadurch die Bohrungen aufbrechen...


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

@4Kerner
Das ist jetzt aber extrem Naiv. Boards haben auch keine unendliche Tragkraft und ein Board muss nicht mal sichtbar brechen damit es zerstört wird. Microrisse sind keine Seltenheit, nur diagnostiziert diese niemand weil das eben nicht so einfach ist. Oft sind defekte Boards nicht defekt aufgrund eines defekten Chips, sondern weil durch falsche Handhabung Leiterbahnen im PCB brechen oder reißen. Man sollte hier auch bedenken das ein Board aus mehreren Schichten besteht und man die meisten Leiterbahnen gar nicht sieht. 
Man muss sich hier keine großen Gedanken machen, sicher, aber übertreiben sollte man es auch nicht. Und 2kg auf einem Board, würde ich mir niemals antun. Da hätte ich schon beim normalen stehen angst.


----------



## henmar (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

das gewicht der prozessorkühler ist kein problem. guck dir einfach mal das video an:
Dailymotion - Un fou qui test son Scythe Orochi !! - une vidéo Hi-Tech et Science
der mann in den video testet den halt des scythe oroshi am mainboard


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

@henmar
Der Kerl ist ein Vollidiot. Das Board ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit im Arsch. Alleine das er es durch biegt zeigt das der gute Herr absolut keine Ahnung von Elektronik hat und schlichtweg ein Rad ab hat. Da bekomme ich Aggressionen. Dan kommen die ganzen kiddis und glauben noch das solche Aktionen kein Problem darstellen und heulen dann hier rum "mein Rechner geht nicht, warum".
Wie dumm muss man eigentlich sein.


----------



## quintus99 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Skythe Grand Kama Cross. Der wiegt mit Lüfter auch so etwas über 750g glaub ich. Mit dem war ich häufig auf LAN und nichts ist passiert.



klingt gut 


Kaktus schrieb:


> @henmar
> Der Kerl ist ein Vollidiot. Das Board ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit im Arsch. Alleine das er es durch biegt zeigt das der gute Herr absolut keine Ahnung von Elektronik hat und schlichtweg ein Rad ab hat. Da bekomme ich Aggressionen. Dan kommen die ganzen kiddis und glauben noch das solche Aktionen kein Problem darstellen und heulen dann hier rum "mein Rechner geht nicht, warum".
> Wie dumm muss man eigentlich sein.



Stimmt.. das tut schon beim zugucken weh 


nochmal ein dickes danke an alle  damit ist das thema für mich fertig )


----------



## 4Kerner (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

@ Kaktus: Wenn du mir ein Foto zeigst, wo ein im Handel käuflicher CPU-Kühler ein Mainboard bis zur Untüchtigkeit schädigt, ohne dass so ein Schwachsinn wie im Video dargestellt gemacht wird, dann kannst du mich ruhig naiv nennen. Ein Board ist durch 9 Schrauben befestigt -> ein Verrutschen/Verbiegen ist unmöglich, außerdem ist ein MoBo relativ elastisch -> es bricht nicht sofort wie Carbon beispielsweise, und das Gewicht des Kühlers wird über eine Fläche durch die Backplate verteilt -> keine punktuelle, hohe Belastungen, sodass einzelne Teile überbeansprucht werden und nachgeben können.
All diese Punkte machen eine Kühlkonstruktion, die über 1kg wiegt, trotzdem stabil.
Sorgen bereiten mir einzig und allein Push-Pins, aber das ist wieder was anderes...


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

@4Kerner
Du verstehst es nicht, ein Board muss nicht brechen um es zu beschädigen. Es reicht schon das du es ein wenig biegst und du zerstörst Leiterbahnen die du mit dem Auge gar nicht erkennen kannst weil sie im PCB verlaufen das aus mehreren Schichten besteht. 
Ich habe mit Kühlerherstellern zu tun da ich Kühler teste (Aktuellster Test) und ich weiß ein paar Dinge mehr in diesem Bereich als du.


----------



## 4Kerner (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Um Leiterbahnen im PCB zu schädigen, muss das Board erst einmal gebogen werden. Daran wird das MoBo aber gehindert durch die neun Schrauben und die Verteilung des Gewichts durch die Backplate.

Ich bezweifel überhaupt nicht dein Wissen und respektiere deine Tests wirklich!


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Wenn du einen schweren Kühler verbaust, biegt der das Board, egal wie es verschraubt ist. Das ist im Grunde aber kein wirkliches Risiko sofern das Board nicht bewegt wird. Das Problem besteht aber wenn du das ganze in Bewegung setzt, gerade im Auto. Da herrschen Fliehkräfte wenn du über Unebenheiten fährst die aus einem 2kg Kühler schnell ein Zuggewicht von 10kg und mehr erwirken können. Und häng mal einen halben Kasten Bier an diese Verschraubungen 
Das soll jetzt keine Panikmache sein, oder das jetzt jeder Angst haben soll/muss, sonder nur ein Hinweis das man es auch nicht völlig außer acht lassen sollte. Grade wer oft aus Lan Partys fährt, tut gut daran den Kühler zu demontieren, oder zumindest das Gehäuse zu legen anstatt hoch Kant zu transportieren. Es muss nichts passieren, aber die Möglichkeit besteht einfach.


----------



## 4Kerner (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Okay, ich bin von einem stehenden Tower ausgegangen, wie meiner, der nur zum Saubermachen bewegt wird.
Mit Hilfe von Fliehkräften sieht das dann wirklich anders aus, da geb ich dir völlig recht, denn ganz wohl würde ich mich dabei auch nicht fühlen (wenn man die verbliebenen Schlaglöcher vom Winter bendenkt -.-).
Damit wäre auch das geklärt!


----------



## meratheus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Auch wenn ein Motherboard mit allen 9 Schrauben im Gehäuse installiert ist, kann das PCB sich immer noch gut biegen. Stecke doch einfach mal 2 RAM-Module in dein Motherboard, daß schon im Gehäuse installiert ist. Du wirst leicht erkennen wie sich das Motherboard beim Einsetzen der RAM-Riegel leicht durchbiegt. Und desto höher und schwerer der Kühlkörper, desto stärker die Belastung des Motherboards, auf Grund der Kippheblkraft.

Jeder muß selber wissen, wieviel er seinem Motherboards zumuten möchte. Sollten wirklich solche Trümmer zu Einsatz kommen, würde ich nach einer Möglichkeit suchen, den Kühlkörper auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite am Gehäuse zu unterstützen. Beispiel gedrillter Sicherungsdraht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*

Ach was ich hatte zwei Jahre meinen IFX-14 drauf und der wiegt über 900g und hab den PC oft bewegt da ist mir kein Mainboard kaputt gegangen. Sebst nicht als ich meinen PC Monate lang total überhitzt hatte und sich das Board total verzogen hatt, hat sich richtig gewölbt und läuft noch heute.


----------



## meratheus (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm darf der CPU Kühler wiegen?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach was ich hatte zwei Jahre meinen IFX-14 drauf und der wiegt über 900g und hab den PC oft bewegt da ist mir kein Mainboard kaputt gegangen. Sebst nicht als ich meinen PC Monate lang total überhitzt hatte und sich das Board total verzogen hatt, hat sich richtig gewölbt und läuft noch heute.


 
Es schreibt hier ja auch keiner, daß das Motherboard kaputt geht. Hier ist lediglich davon die Rede, je schwerer desto größer das Risiko. Naja, zu deinem gewölbten Motherboard fällt mir nur eins ein. Shit happens


----------

